# After Libya, let's Liberate the Women of the Congo!...



## mal

Study: 48 Women Raped Every Hour in Congo

^Seriously...

If there was a Justification to get Involved in Libya, then Certainly the President can Find one for Stopping this in the Congo...

I'll Fire Off an e-mail right now!



peace...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ah yes, liberation of the people, 'rape rooms',

those were the sorts of things people like YOU used to rationalize the invasion of Iraq.

Nice reminder...


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> Ah yes, liberation of the people, 'rape rooms',
> 
> those were the sorts of things people like YOU used to rationalize the invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Nice reminder...



It Certainly was NOT...

*JOINT RESOLUTION *

To authorize the use of United States Armed Forces against Iraq.

Whereas in 1990 in response to Iraq's war of aggression against and illegal occupation of Kuwait, the United States forged a coalition of nations to liberate Kuwait and its people in order to defend the national security of the United States and enforce United Nations Security Council resolutions relating to Iraq;

Whereas after the liberation of Kuwait in 1991, Iraq entered into a United Nations sponsored cease-fire agreement pursuant to which Iraq unequivocally agreed, among other things, to eliminate its nuclear, biological, and chemical weapons programs and the means to deliver and develop them, and to end its support for international terrorism;

Whereas the efforts of international weapons inspectors, United States intelligence agencies, and Iraqi defectors led to the discovery that Iraq had large stockpiles of chemical weapons and a large scale biological weapons program, and that Iraq had an advanced nuclear weapons development program that was much closer to producing a nuclear weapon than intelligence reporting had previously indicated;

Whereas Iraq, in direct and flagrant violation of the cease-fire, attempted to thwart the efforts of weapons inspectors to identify and destroy Iraq's weapons of mass destruction stockpiles and development capabilities, which finally resulted in the withdrawal of inspectors from Iraq on October 31, 1998;

Whereas in Public Law 105-235 (August 14, 1998), Congress concluded that Iraq's continuing weapons of mass destruction programs threatened vital United States interests and international peace and security, declared Iraq to be in `material and unacceptable breach of its international obligations' and urged the President `to take appropriate action, in accordance with the Constitution and relevant laws of the United States, to bring Iraq into compliance with its international obligations';

Whereas Iraq both poses a continuing threat to the national security of the United States and international peace and security in the Persian Gulf region and remains in material and unacceptable breach of its international obligations by, among other things, continuing to possess and develop a significant chemical and biological weapons capability, actively seeking a nuclear weapons capability, and supporting and harboring terrorist organizations;

Whereas Iraq persists in violating resolution of the United Nations Security Council by continuing to engage in brutal repression of its civilian population thereby threatening international peace and security in the region, by refusing to release, repatriate, or account for non-Iraqi citizens wrongfully detained by Iraq, including an American serviceman, and by failing to return property wrongfully seized by Iraq from Kuwait;

Whereas the current Iraqi regime has demonstrated its capability and willingness to use weapons of mass destruction against other nations and its own people;

Whereas the current Iraqi regime has demonstrated its continuing hostility toward, and willingness to attack, the United States, including by attempting in 1993 to assassinate former President Bush and by firing on many thousands of occasions on United States and Coalition Armed Forces engaged in enforcing the resolutions of the United Nations Security Council;

Whereas members of al Qaida, an organization bearing responsibility for attacks on the United States, its citizens, and interests, including the attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001, are known to be in Iraq;

Whereas Iraq continues to aid and harbor other international terrorist organizations, including organizations that threaten the lives and safety of United States citizens;

Whereas the attacks on the United States of September 11, 2001, underscored the gravity of the threat posed by the acquisition of weapons of mass destruction by international terrorist organizations;

Whereas Iraq's demonstrated capability and willingness to use weapons of mass destruction, the risk that the current Iraqi regime will either employ those weapons to launch a surprise attack against the United States or its Armed Forces or provide them to international terrorists who would do so, and the extreme magnitude of harm that would result to the United States and its citizens from such an attack, combine to justify action by the United States to defend itself;

Whereas United Nations Security Council Resolution 678 (1990) authorizes the use of all necessary means to enforce United Nations Security Council Resolution 660 (1990) and subsequent relevant resolutions and to compel Iraq to cease certain activities that threaten international peace and security, including the development of weapons of mass destruction and refusal or obstruction of United Nations weapons inspections in violation of United Nations Security Council Resolution 687 (1991), repression of its civilian population in violation of United Nations Security Council Resolution 688 (1991), and threatening its neighbors or United Nations operations in Iraq in violation of United Nations Security Council Resolution 949 (1994);

Whereas in the Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution (Public Law 102-1), Congress has authorized the President `to use United States Armed Forces pursuant to United Nations Security Council Resolution 678 (1990) in order to achieve implementation of Security Council Resolution 660, 661, 662, 664, 665, 666, 667, 669, 670, 674, and 677';

Whereas in December 1991, Congress expressed its sense that it `supports the use of all necessary means to achieve the goals of United Nations Security Council Resolution 687 as being consistent with the Authorization of Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution (Public Law 102-1),' that Iraq's repression of its civilian population violates United Nations Security Council Resolution 688 and `constitutes a continuing threat to the peace, security, and stability of the Persian Gulf region,' and that Congress, `supports the use of all necessary means to achieve the goals of United Nations Security Council Resolution 688';

Whereas the Iraq Liberation Act of 1998 (Public Law 105-338) expressed the sense of Congress that it should be the policy of the United States to support efforts to remove from power the current Iraqi regime and promote the emergence of a democratic government to replace that regime;

Whereas on September 12, 2002, President Bush committed the United States to `work with the United Nations Security Council to meet our common challenge' posed by Iraq and to `work for the necessary resolutions,' while also making clear that `the Security Council resolutions will be enforced, and the just demands of peace and security will be met, or action will be unavoidable';

Whereas the United States is determined to prosecute the war on terrorism and Iraq's ongoing support for international terrorist groups combined with its development of weapons of mass destruction in direct violation of its obligations under the 1991 cease-fire and other United Nations Security Council resolutions make clear that it is in the national security interests of the United States and in furtherance of the war on terrorism that all relevant United Nations Security Council resolutions be enforced, including through the use of force if necessary;

Whereas Congress has taken steps to pursue vigorously the war on terrorism through the provision of authorities and funding requested by the President to take the necessary actions against international terrorists and terrorist organizations, including those nations, organizations, or persons who planned, authorized, committed, or aided the terrorist attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001, or harbored such persons or organizations;

Whereas the President and Congress are determined to continue to take all appropriate actions against international terrorists and terrorist organizations, including those nations, organizations, or persons who planned, authorized, committed, or aided the terrorist attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001, or harbored such persons or organizations;

Whereas the President has authority under the Constitution to take action in order to deter and prevent acts of international terrorism against the United States, as Congress recognized in the joint resolution on Authorization for Use of Military Force (Public Law 107-40); and

Whereas it is in the national security interests of the United States to restore international peace and security to the Persian Gulf region: Now, therefore, be it

Resolved by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,

SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.

This joint resolution may be cited as the `Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution of 2002'.

SEC. 2. SUPPORT FOR UNITED STATES DIPLOMATIC EFFORTS.

The Congress of the United States supports the efforts by the President to--

(1) strictly enforce through the United Nations Security Council all relevant Security Council resolutions regarding Iraq and encourages him in those efforts; and

(2) obtain prompt and decisive action by the Security Council to ensure that Iraq abandons its strategy of delay, evasion and noncompliance and promptly and strictly complies with all relevant Security Council resolutions regarding Iraq.

SEC. 3. AUTHORIZATION FOR USE OF UNITED STATES ARMED FORCES.

(a) AUTHORIZATION- The President is authorized to use the Armed Forces of the United States as he determines to be necessary and appropriate in order to--

(1) defend the national security of the United States against the continuing threat posed by Iraq; and

(2) enforce all relevant United Nations Security Council resolutions regarding Iraq.

(b) PRESIDENTIAL DETERMINATION- In connection with the exercise of the authority granted in subsection (a) to use force the President shall, prior to such exercise or as soon thereafter as may be feasible, but no later than 48 hours after exercising such authority, make available to the Speaker of the House of Representatives and the President pro tempore of the Senate his determination that--

(1) reliance by the United States on further diplomatic or other peaceful means alone either (A) will not adequately protect the national security of the United States against the continuing threat posed by Iraq or (B) is not likely to lead to enforcement of all relevant United Nations Security Council resolutions regarding Iraq; and

(2) acting pursuant to this joint resolution is consistent with the United States and other countries continuing to take the necessary actions against international terrorist and terrorist organizations, including those nations, organizations, or persons who planned, authorized, committed or aided the terrorist attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001.

(c) War Powers Resolution Requirements-

(1) SPECIFIC STATUTORY AUTHORIZATION- Consistent with section 8(a)(1) of the War Powers Resolution, the Congress declares that this section is intended to constitute specific statutory authorization within the meaning of section 5(b) of the War Powers Resolution.

(2) APPLICABILITY OF OTHER REQUIREMENTS- Nothing in this joint resolution supersedes any requirement of the War Powers Resolution.

SEC. 4. REPORTS TO CONGRESS.

(a) REPORTS- The President shall, at least once every 60 days, submit to the Congress a report on matters relevant to this joint resolution, including actions taken pursuant to the exercise of authority granted in section 3 and the status of planning for efforts that are expected to be required after such actions are completed, including those actions described in section 7 of the Iraq Liberation Act of 1998 (Public Law 105-338).

(b) SINGLE CONSOLIDATED REPORT- To the extent that the submission of any report described in subsection (a) coincides with the submission of any other report on matters relevant to this joint resolution otherwise required to be submitted to Congress pursuant to the reporting requirements of the War Powers Resolution (Public Law 93-148), all such reports may be submitted as a single consolidated report to the Congress.

(c) RULE OF CONSTRUCTION- To the extent that the information required by section 3 of the Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution (Public Law 102-1) is included in the report required by this section, such report shall be considered as meeting the requirements of section 3 of such resolution. Union Calendar No. 451

107th CONGRESS

2d Session

H. J. RES. 114

[Report No. 107-721]

JOINT RESOLUTION 

To authorize the use of United States Armed Forces against Iraq.

S. J. Res 45 Auhorizing Use of Armed Forces Against Iraq

Stop the Fucking LIES about Iraq, Liberals... 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.



And don't forget about the Kingdom, Iran and "Palestine"... 

And Canadia!... Fucking Flappy-Headed Half-Frog Motherfuckers!...



peace...


----------



## waltky

No wonder they have an AIDS problem...

*400000-plus women raped in Congo yearly: study*
_Wed May 11, 2011  - More than 400,000 women are raped in the Democratic Republic of Congo every year, according to a study by U.S. researchers published Wednesday, but the United Nations has expressed doubt over the findings._


> Congo, which has a population of around 60 million, has endured decades of conflict, characterized by the use of brutal sexual violence against civilians, with mass rapes still regular in the largely lawless eastern provinces.  The study, which used nationwide data collected by the government between 2006 and 2007, found that on average 1,100 women were raped every day in the vast central African country.  Around 60 percent of victims were forced to have sex by their husbands or partners, it said.
> 
> "Rates across the country are high, nowhere is a woman in the Congo safe from sexual violence," Tia Palermo, one of the authors of the study published in The American Journal of Public Health, told Reuters.  She said they were particularly surprised by the high levels of rape in areas not directly affected by fighting.  The study used information from 3,400 women and then used the figure to calculate the national statistics, Palermo said. She said the figures were the most accurate yet published but were still likely to be a conservative estimate.
> 
> However, the validity of the research has been questioned by Beatrix Attinger Colijn, the head of the U.N. team tackling sexual violence in the country, who said the sample group was too small and that the research did not reflect local and cultural factors that could affect rates of sexual violence.  "This seems a limited type of study, we try to get away from numbers and give a more analytical context of why sexual violence happens," she said, adding that statistics from five years ago are not relevant to the current situation.
> 
> Attinger Colijn said that emphasizing the issue of sexual violence was a distraction from the wider problems of insecurity and violence that still beset the country, with donors channeling vast sums of money into projects focused on rape.  "We don't need figures like this to know sexual violence is a problem, there are many other types of violence and human rights issues that need to be tackled," she added.
> 
> Source


----------



## Tank

A woman is raped in the Democratic Republic of Congo nearly every minute and is 134 times more likely to be raped there than in the US, according to a new study which found rates 26 times higher than earlier estimates. 

Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute' - Telegraph


----------



## Dr.Drock

Is there oil in Congo?


----------



## sinister59

mal said:


> Study: 48 Women Raped Every Hour in Congo
> 
> ^Seriously...
> 
> If there was a Justification to get Involved in Libya, then Certainly the President can Find one for Stopping this in the Congo...
> 
> I'll Fire Off an e-mail right now!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I always thought if we're going after oppressive muslim then is it , 

the UN is there now , all we've done is told the government to stop , congo is in civil war . 

 the teabaggers wont stand for saving black peoples lives  , it cost to much .


----------



## NYcarbineer

mal said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, liberation of the people, 'rape rooms',
> 
> those were the sorts of things people like YOU used to rationalize the invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Nice reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Certainly was NOT...
Click to expand...


So now you're DENYING that liberating the Iraqi people, or Saddam's abuse of his people, were EVER cited as reasons to justify the Iraq war?

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Congo is sooo fucked up...

It would be impossible to actually bring any sort of stability there in Congo or any part of central Africa for that matter.

Most of Africa is anarchy, and the parts that aren't are theocratic. I suppose there are a few somewhat stable countries but other than that its like Mad Max, just with cannibalism.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mal said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, liberation of the people, 'rape rooms',
> 
> those were the sorts of things people like YOU used to rationalize the invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Nice reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Certainly was NOT...
Click to expand...


No.  You never did anything like that yourself?  You never ever cited rape rooms etc. as a defense for the Iraq war and getting rid of Saddam?


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:


> We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.


The entire continent of Africa and the race which comes forth from it have been shown throughout history to be incapable of building, maintaining, or participating in civilized society. To attempt to elevate the condition of the negroe race to anything comparable to what is seen among the Caucasoid and Mongoloid races is like trying to teach a bonobo to host a fine masquerade.

There is a reason those few negroes who achieve success or who possess such intellect as to successfully integrate into civilized society and live among the more refined peoples of the world set immediately to distancing themselves, in terms of both geography and socio-political affiliation, from the rest of their abhorrent race.


----------



## 8537

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire continent of Africa and the race which comes forth from it have been shown throughout history to be incapable of building, maintaining, or participating in civilized society. To attempt to elevate the condition of the negroe race to anything comparable to what is seen among the Caucasoid and Mongoloid races is like trying to teach a bonobo to host a fine masquerade.
> 
> There is a reason those few negroes who achieve success or who possess such intellect as to successfully integrate into civilized society and live among the more refined peoples of the world set immediately to distancing themselves, in terms of both geography and socio-political affiliation, from the rest of their abhorrent race.
Click to expand...


This is some sort of joke, right?

right?


----------



## geauxtohell

Tank said:


> A woman is raped in the Democratic Republic of Congo nearly every minute and is 134 times more likely to be raped there than in the US, according to a new study which found rates 26 times higher than earlier estimates.
> 
> Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute' - Telegraph



All so you can afford a cell phone!

War, Murder, Rape... All for Your Cell Phone | | AlterNet

Sorry to divert yet another (albeit subtle) "all black men are rapists at heart" thread.


----------



## Tank

Dam cell phones!


----------



## geauxtohell

Tank said:


> Dam cell phones!



Are you ever going to get new material?


----------



## Tank

Can't get much better material then a guy blaming rape on cell phones


----------



## geauxtohell

Tank said:


> Can't get much better material then a guy blaming rape on cell phones



It's an interesting read if you had actually read it.  

It explains why the Congo was peaceful and is now violent.

Not that I expect any great intellectual effort on your part.

Must be slow over at Stormfront today, huh?


----------



## B. Kidd

We need to take the same approach with the Congo as we did with the Hutu's and Tutu's.


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, liberation of the people, 'rape rooms',
> 
> those were the sorts of things people like YOU used to rationalize the invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Nice reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Certainly was NOT...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're DENYING that liberating the Iraqi people, or Saddam's abuse of his people, were EVER cited as reasons to justify the Iraq war?
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
Click to expand...


I Took Issue with your Conclusion of why...

It's Slighty MORE Complicated than that. 

Did you Refresh yourself on History?



peace...


----------



## mal

waltky said:


> No wonder they have an AIDS problem...
> 
> *400000-plus women raped in Congo yearly: study*
> _Wed May 11, 2011  - More than 400,000 women are raped in the Democratic Republic of Congo every year, according to a study by U.S. researchers published Wednesday, but the United Nations has expressed doubt over the findings._
> 
> 
> Source



No, they have the AIDS problem because Big Fat Bald White American Oil is Racist... 



peace...


----------



## geauxtohell

Dr.Drock said:


> Is there oil in Congo?



Better, coltan:

Guns, Money and Cell Phones ? Global Issues


----------



## Tank

You call me stormfront, but at least I see blacks as human enuff to be responsible for their own actions and not to blame rape on cell phones.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mal said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It Certainly was NOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're DENYING that liberating the Iraqi people, or Saddam's abuse of his people, were EVER cited as reasons to justify the Iraq war?
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Took Issue with your Conclusion of why...
> 
> It's Slighty MORE Complicated than that.
> 
> Did you Refresh yourself on History?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


People like YOU cited liberating the Iraqis and rape rooms as justifications for the war.

So, why aren't YOU clamoring for an invasion of the Congo?

btw, I've been asking that question of people like you for years.


----------



## Tank

Fix the Congo?

Shit, we can't even fix the Congo in America, Detroit


----------



## Sunni Man

waltky said:


> Around 60 percent of victims were forced to have sex by their husbands or partners, it said.


How could having sex with their husbands or boy friends be considered rape???


----------



## signelect

It amazes me how easy it is to get some of you off the original post.  We went from the Congo to Iraq and said they were the same.  Go figure.


----------



## geauxtohell

Tank said:


> You call me stormfront, but at least I see blacks as human enuff to be responsible for their own actions and not to blame rape on cell phones.



I didn't.  But that is the typical dim-witted-over-your-head-like-a-fucking-tent response I would expect from you.


----------



## uptownlivin90

Obama lied Libyans died.


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're DENYING that liberating the Iraqi people, or Saddam's abuse of his people, were EVER cited as reasons to justify the Iraq war?
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Took Issue with your Conclusion of why...
> 
> It's Slighty MORE Complicated than that.
> 
> Did you Refresh yourself on History?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like YOU cited liberating the Iraqis and rape rooms as justifications for the war.
> 
> So, why aren't YOU clamoring for an invasion of the Congo?
> 
> btw, I've been asking that question of people like you for years.
Click to expand...


Fucking QUOTE ME, Fucknuckle!... 



peace...


----------



## Dr Grump

People, people, people....you must remember the right-wing neocon whackjob mantra:

Anything Bush did: right
Everything Obama does: wrong

Simple


----------



## rdean

Too bad Republicans don't care about the women in Iraq.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mal said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Took Issue with your Conclusion of why...
> 
> It's Slighty MORE Complicated than that.
> 
> Did you Refresh yourself on History?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like YOU cited liberating the Iraqis and rape rooms as justifications for the war.
> 
> So, why aren't YOU clamoring for an invasion of the Congo?
> 
> btw, I've been asking that question of people like you for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking QUOTE ME, Fucknuckle!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


* I Kinda Miss Saddam... I do.

I Miss how the Left would almost Excuse his Tyranny and Mass Murder in Favor of Blaming the Iraqi People's Death's on our Insisting that he only get Food and Good things for his People with the Oil Money...

MeThinks that was Called "Containment"...

The Thing the Left now Wishes we were will still doing, and in that, they are Wishing he were not only Alive, but Also Dictator again.

"We had Saddam Contained", they would Cry after our Invasion, and many still do to this Day.

It's Funny, because they Complained about that "Containment" the Entire Time it Happened, but now Lament the Good Old Days of Containment for the Iraqi People with Saddam still in Control and the Rape Rooms and Mass Murder still in Full Bloom...

As Opposed to Today where they have Freedom and a Future and... Dare I Use Barrack Hussein Obama's Word... Hope.

"You Know, Sure Saddam was a Bad Guy, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut..."

Thank God we have the Imperfections of War to Keep the Left Busy Bitching!...*

associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!

Now suck it you fat closet case.


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like YOU cited liberating the Iraqis and rape rooms as justifications for the war.
> 
> So, why aren't YOU clamoring for an invasion of the Congo?
> 
> btw, I've been asking that question of people like you for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking QUOTE ME, Fucknuckle!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I Kinda Miss Saddam... I do.
> 
> I Miss how the Left would almost Excuse his Tyranny and Mass Murder in Favor of Blaming the Iraqi People's Death's on our Insisting that he only get Food and Good things for his People with the Oil Money...
> 
> MeThinks that was Called "Containment"...
> 
> The Thing the Left now Wishes we were will still doing, and in that, they are Wishing he were not only Alive, but Also Dictator again.
> 
> "We had Saddam Contained", they would Cry after our Invasion, and many still do to this Day.
> 
> It's Funny, because they Complained about that "Containment" the Entire Time it Happened, but now Lament the Good Old Days of Containment for the Iraqi People with Saddam still in Control and the Rape Rooms and Mass Murder still in Full Bloom...
> 
> As Opposed to Today where they have Freedom and a Future and... Dare I Use Barrack Hussein Obama's Word... Hope.
> 
> "You Know, Sure Saddam was a Bad Guy, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut..."
> 
> Thank God we have the Imperfections of War to Keep the Left Busy Bitching!...*
> 
> associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!
> 
> Now suck it you fat closet case.
Click to expand...


You troll grade schools for sex... 

As for my Quotes... I believe I addressed my Illustrations of the Left earlier...

Which is what those are.

What's your Point, Boy Bottom Toucher?...



peace...


----------



## Tank

geauxtohell said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call me stormfront, but at least I see blacks as human enuff to be responsible for their own actions and not to blame rape on cell phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.  But that is the typical dim-witted-over-your-head-like-a-fucking-tent response I would expect from you.
Click to expand...

All you have been doing is making excuses and personal attacks. 

Why don't you want me to talk about this?


----------



## JBeukema

geauxtohell said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman is raped in the Democratic Republic of Congo nearly every minute and is 134 times more likely to be raped there than in the US, according to a new study which found rates 26 times higher than earlier estimates.
> 
> Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute' - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All so you can afford a cell phone!
> 
> War, Murder, Rape... All for Your Cell Phone | | AlterNet
> 
> Sorry to divert yet another (albeit subtle) "all black men are rapists at heart" thread.
Click to expand...

So you're saying the problem is capitalism?


----------



## JBeukema

geauxtohell said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get much better material then a guy blaming rape on cell phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an interesting read if you had actually read it.
> 
> It explains why the Congo was peaceful and is now violent.
> 
> Not that I expect any great intellectual effort on your part.
> 
> Must be slow over at Stormfront today, huh?
Click to expand...



So it's all Whitey's fault that the negroes can't work together and keep raping and killing eachother like rabid monkeys fighting over a banana?


----------



## rdean

Love the way right wingers "skipped" over the women of Iraq.

At least John McCain sleeps good tonight.  Telling the truth about Bush/Cheney torture does that.

I wonder how right wingers live in such fear?  Knowing they are lying and bearing false witness over and over again.  Apparently, their "Gawd" doesn't approve of such behavior.


----------



## mal

rdean said:


> Love the way right wingers "skipped" over the women of Iraq.
> 
> At least John McCain sleeps good tonight.  Telling the truth about Bush/Cheney torture does that.
> 
> I wonder how right wingers live in such fear?  Knowing they are lying and bearing false witness over and over again.  Apparently, their "Gawd" doesn't approve of such behavior.



Shup Bitchlips!...



peace...


----------



## Tank

The women of Iraq are more free today then they were before the wars.

All while people like you claim wearing a burka is part of our "diversity"


----------



## hipeter924




----------



## Two Thumbs

We can exploit the sugar cane if they don't have oil.


meh, maybe not.  The UN and the EU don't give a fuck, so they won't be ordering big 0 to send us in.


----------



## hipeter924

Two Thumbs said:


> We can exploit the sugar cane if they don't have oil.
> 
> 
> meh, maybe not.  The UN and the EU don't give a fuck, so they won't be ordering big 0 to send us in.


I thought France was having fun in that area, so its probably their responsibility.


----------



## High_Gravity

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire continent of Africa and the race which comes forth from it have been shown throughout history to be incapable of building, maintaining, or participating in civilized society. To attempt to elevate the condition of the negroe race to anything comparable to what is seen among the Caucasoid and Mongoloid races is like trying to teach a bonobo to host a fine masquerade.
> 
> There is a reason those few negroes who achieve success or who possess such intellect as to successfully integrate into civilized society and live among the more refined peoples of the world set immediately to distancing themselves, in terms of both geography and socio-political affiliation, from the rest of their abhorrent race.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two Thumbs

hipeter924 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can exploit the sugar cane if they don't have oil.
> 
> 
> meh, maybe not.  The UN and the EU don't give a fuck, so they won't be ordering big 0 to send us in.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought France was having fun in that area, so its probably their responsibility.
Click to expand...


Unless it has a chance of affecting thier way of life, don't hold your breath waiting for them to do something.


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also need to straighten out the Ivory Coast, Somalia, Darfur, Zimbabwe, Yemen, Bahrain and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire continent of Africa and the race which comes forth from it have been shown throughout history to be incapable of building, maintaining, or participating in civilized society. To attempt to elevate the condition of the negroe race to anything comparable to what is seen among the Caucasoid and Mongoloid races is like trying to teach a bonobo to host a fine masquerade.
> 
> There is a reason those few negroes who achieve success or who possess such intellect as to successfully integrate into civilized society and live among the more refined peoples of the world set immediately to distancing themselves, in terms of both geography and socio-political affiliation, from the rest of their abhorrent race.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



A brilliant retort, full of examples of thriving, highly developed negroe civilizations in Africa and nations that have flourished and become even more prosperous after the White man left. Your numerous examples of negroes in the Congo and elsewhere working together to build developing nations grounded in their natural resources and putting an end to tribal warfare and negroe slavery in Africa [which only ever existed, of course, because of the White man] as they build a future as a beacon of prosperity, peace, justice, and self-direction for all the world to see. True success stories that demonstrate the ability of the negroe race to build and sustain civilized societies.



Hell, the negroe race, as a whole, can't even operate successfully within a civilized society, let alone ever build one.

Negroes are roughly 13% of the population , yet they account for approximately 28% of arrests (disproportionately high- by 200%)

In contrast, Whites are about 80% of the population and account for 70% of arrests (disproportionately low)

USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau

Arrests - Crime in the United States 2009

Cities like Detroit have seen the great ill effects of allowing large populations of negroes to congregate. The system quickly breaks under the strain, crime rates go up, sane people leave the area to avoid the problems that come with a large negroe population ('White Flight')- the economy collapses and the entire system falls apart. The area becomes its own Little Africa with the same problems as the baby's-mama land and the only meaningful relief coming from well-meaning but naive White people who refuse to admit the negroe race is hopeless

Negroes have the lowest average IQ of the major races. They also have more testosterone. This makes them great at simple, physically demanding tasks like like holding off the defensive line while the QB looks for an open man, running really fast (one tribe in Africa is especially well-known for this trait), or performing physical labour. However, it also makes them aggressive and prone to violence and makes it difficult for them, as a whole, to control their urges. Properly guided, they can thrive in contact sports and they can be useful in the fields or in other environments where beasts of burden capable of fitting into man-sized holed might be useful. They have never, however, been able to sustain high civilization- the only examples of such civilizations in Africa being far to the North, with much Mediterranean influence and themselves looking down at darker the sub-Saharan negroes as the slow-witted beasts of burden that they, as a race, are.


----------



## High_Gravity

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire continent of Africa and the race which comes forth from it have been shown throughout history to be incapable of building, maintaining, or participating in civilized society. To attempt to elevate the condition of the negroe race to anything comparable to what is seen among the Caucasoid and Mongoloid races is like trying to teach a bonobo to host a fine masquerade.
> 
> There is a reason those few negroes who achieve success or who possess such intellect as to successfully integrate into civilized society and live among the more refined peoples of the world set immediately to distancing themselves, in terms of both geography and socio-political affiliation, from the rest of their abhorrent race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant retort, full of examples of thriving, highly developed negroe civilizations in Africa and nations that have flourished and become even more prosperous after the White man left. Your numerous examples of negroes in the Congo and elsewhere working together to build developing nations grounded in their natural resources and putting an end to tribal warfare and negroe slavery in Africa [which only ever existed, of course, because of the White man] as they build a future as a beacon of prosperity, peace, justice, and self-direction for all the world to see. True success stories that demonstrate the ability of the negroe race to build and sustain civilized societies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the negroe race, as a whole, can't even operate successfully within a civilized society, let alone ever build one.
> 
> Negroes are roughly 13% of the population , yet they account for approximately 28% of arrests (disproportionately high- by 200%)
> 
> In contrast, Whites are about 80% of the population and account for 70% of arrests (disproportionately low)
> 
> USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau
> 
> Arrests - Crime in the United States 2009
> 
> Cities like Detroit have seen the great ill effects of allowing large populations of negroes to congregate. The system quickly breaks under the strain, crime rates go up, sane people leave the area to avoid the problems that come with a large negroe population ('White Flight')- the economy collapses and the entire system falls apart. The area becomes its own Little Africa with the same problems as the baby's-mama land and the only meaningful relief coming from well-meaning but naive White people who refuse to admit the negroe race is hopeless
> 
> Negroes have the lowest average IQ of the major races. They also have more testosterone. This makes them great at simple, physically demanding tasks like like holding off the defensive line while the QB looks for an open man, running really fast (one tribe in Africa is especially well-known for this trait), or performing physical labour. However, it also makes them aggressive and prone to violence and makes it difficult for them, as a whole, to control their urges. Properly guided, they can thrive in contact sports and they can be useful in the fields or in other environments where beasts of burden capable of fitting into man-sized holed might be useful. They have never, however, been able to sustain high civilization- the only examples of such civilizations in Africa being far to the North, with much Mediterranean influence and themselves looking down at darker the sub-Saharan negroes as the slow-witted beasts of burden that they, as a race, are.
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

Granny says tell `em to tie a rubber band around it...

*Will Congo's troubling rape statistics compel any change?*
_May 13, 2011 - Although it is helpful to have reliable numbers on rape in the Democratic Republic of Congo, that doesn't change the fact that so far there's no answer on how to bring those numbers down._


> Reacting to the new statistics boiled down to four women raped every five minutes in Congo, a few people questioned the accuracy of the findings, or suggested that we don't need figures like this to know sexual violence is a problem. Both responses may be true. But the press pick-up of the announcement of the American Journal of Public Healths findings proves its importance, at the very least, in redirecting attention to a persistent and particularly disturbing characteristic of the long conflict in eastern Congo.
> 
> The reports authors provide the most comprehensive compilation of countrywide statistics to date on sexual violence by pulling together the findings of previous studies and then filling in gaps with results of the 2007 Demographic and Health Survey, conducted by the Congolese government with technical and financial assistance from USAID and Macro International.
> 
> The authors acknowledged the shortcomings of previous studies based primarily on health facility and police reports and sought to improve upon that methodology. Despite the new studys thorough effort to generate the most accurate statistics, the particularly sensitive nature of sexual violence in Congo, where victims are often ostracized, poses inherent challenges; well likely never know the true extent, quantitatively, of sexual violence across a country as vast as Congo.
> 
> MORE


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -109 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Fuck you faggot.
> 
> Regards,
> High_Gravity
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



So when you have no facts- project!


----------



## JBeukema

Hell, the negroes tried going back and starting their own countries. Even after seeing how the White man runs a nation, they still couldn't succeed.

Or take South Africa. Once the White man left, it went to shit.


> In post-apartheid South Africa,  unemployment has been extremely high as the country has struggled with  many changes. While many blacks have risen to middle or upper classes,  the overall unemployment rate of blacks worsened between 1994 and 2003.[33] Poverty among whites, previously rare, increased.[34]  While some have attributed this partly to the legacy of apartheid,  increasingly many attribute it to the failure of the current  government's policies. In addition, the current government has struggled  to achieve the monetary and fiscal discipline to ensure both  redistribution of wealth and economic growth. Since the ANC-led  government took power, the United Nations Human Development Index of South Africa has fallen, while it was steadily rising until the mid-1990s.[35] Some may be attributed to the AIDS pandemic, and the failure of the government to take steps to address it in the early years.[36]



https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/South_Africa


Sorry, kid. Them's the facts.


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -112 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for this post.



I guess reality hurts


----------



## High_Gravity

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -112 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess reality hurts
Click to expand...


Your just getting the respect you deserve clown, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -112 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess reality hurts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your just getting the respect you deserve clown, nothing more nothing less.
Click to expand...

'Your'? 
You must truly be a negroe.


----------



## High_Gravity

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess reality hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your just getting the respect you deserve clown, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Your'?
> You must truly be a negroe.
Click to expand...


Whats a negroe?


----------



## JBeukema

Negroe, negro, ******, African, black, coloured, nigga, gorilla- whatever the hell you're calling yourselves nowadays.


----------



## High_Gravity

JBeukema said:


> Negroe, negro, ******, African, black, coloured, nigga, gorilla- whatever the hell you're calling yourselves nowadays.



I'm sorry I don't quite follow.


----------



## waltky

More rape and mayhem in the Congo...

*UN Says 150 Women Raped in DRC*
_Friday, June 24th, The United Nations says more than 150 women in the Democratic Republic of Congo were raped during a two-day attack in South Kivu province this month._


> In a statement Thursday, the U.N.'s special representative on combating sexual violence, Margot Wallstrom, blamed the attack on undisciplined Congolese security forces.  She said former rebels in Congo are integrated into the national army without vetting or systematic training. She added that when the forces are denied adequate pay or provisions, there is a higher risk they will commit crimes.
> 
> Wallstrom said the rapes are another tragic illustration of the need for security sector reform in Congo.  She also said the United Nations is identifying ways to support the victims.  A medical aid group, Doctors Without Borders, first reported the rapes earlier Thursday, saying they took place around the town of Fizi on June 10 through June 12.
> 
> United Nations officials have previously called Congo the rape capital of the world. They say an atmosphere of impunity allows soldiers, rebel fighters, and civilians to rape women and children without fear of arrest.  Last month, Congo asked the United Nations to withdraw its peacekeepers and allow the country to take over its own security, saying the country has made significant progress in reducing threats to the safety of citizens.  There are currently 20,000 U.N. peacekeepers in Congo.
> 
> Source


----------

